# Paulie's Guava Juice



## Silver (16/6/15)

Right

This morning I made some adjustments to Paulie's Guava juice.

I used 4ml of his Guava juice (which is 3mg and 70% VG)
Then added about half a ml of 36mg PG/VG Nic to make the Nic stronger
Then I added 8 drops of VM Menthol concentrate.

Much better. The Nic brings it up to about 6mg. Still very light but a bit more kick than the original 3mg, which felt like air to me. The added menthol definitely makes it better for my palate. Gives it a nice mellow menthol in the background. Not sharp or icy like my other menthol blends but definitely enhances the taste. Guava is still there. Natural tasting.

Very nice mix!
@Paulie, I think you need to make us a stronger nic menthol version!!



Vaping on the Lemo2, 1.2 ohm coil, Rayon wick (Yiannaki Pancake method), 15 Watts on iStick50

PS - @Yiannaki check the bubble going up in the photo. Lol. The Lemo2 is vaping beautifully since your expert wicking on Sunday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

@Silver try _Paulie's Guarra_ with a 5% net tobacco flavor mix - makes an awesome tobacco-fruit vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

@Paulie this guava 3mg sounds very interesting. I'm going to have to get my hands on some

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

johan said:


> @Silver try _Paulie's Guarra_ with a 5% net tobacco flavor mix - makes an awesome tobacco-fruit vape.



Thanks, i will try that. 
Maybe mix it with one of the Alien Visions tobaccoes or HHV tobaccoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

Chicken Dinner @Paulie! Nice one Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner @Paulie! Nice one Hi Ho @Silver!



Rob, i think you will like this one
If you have Paulie's guava, just add a few drops of menthol concentrate
The guava juice is VG heavy so it needs a bit more menthol than one would normally add

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/15)

Silver said:


> Rob, i think you will like this one
> If you have Paulie's guava, just add a few drops of menthol concentrate
> The guava juice is VG heavy so it needs a bit more menthol than one would normally add



Roger Roger Hi Ho! I do have a bottle of it and will certainly add some to it and give it a go! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (16/6/15)

Silver said:


> Right
> 
> This morning I made some adjustments to Paulie's Guava juice.
> 
> ...




Great stuff man glad you likeing it and adding your menthol plus nic level you love! Yes next time i will make it to your specs when you want bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

I just love @Paulie 's Guava joose, I'm running it at 12mg here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

Alex said:


> I just love @Paulie 's Guava joose, I'm running it at 12mg here



No way @Alex!
Where did you get it in 12mg?
Is it in the Nuppin? Must be. He he
Must be great in the Nuppin!


----------



## Alex (16/6/15)

Indeed, I bumped up the nic myself 







Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (16/6/15)

I tasted @Paulie 's guava at Vapecon. Awesome juice. Reminds me of these

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/6/15)

@Paulie where does one find this guava juice?


----------



## Paulie (16/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Paulie where does one find this guava juice?




It's not for sale per say bro but if you want some pm me I have a cpt shipping going out soon to a friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

If I would become a @Paulie's Guava rep, I will insist on appropriate rep clothing:




​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paulie (16/6/15)

johan said:


> If I would become a @Paulie's Guava rep, I will insist on appropriate rep clothing:
> 
> View attachment 29423
> 
> ...



LOl i am so going to miss you but atleast we will still lol alot on here!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

Paulie said:


> LOl i am so going to miss you but atleast we will still lol alot on here!!



C'mon @Paulie, you know where's Ireland, you've been there and you loved it - I need a Che Guava to pimp me some guava juice over there . Going to miss you to Che Guava.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (16/6/15)

johan said:


> C'mon @Paulie, you know where's Ireland, you've been there and you loved it - I need a Che Guava to pimp me some guava juice over there . Going to miss you to Che Guava.




Yes i defianatly want to be going there for some fun!!

P.S if you want me to mix some b4 you go let me know bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Yes i defianatly want to be going there for some fun!!
> 
> P.S if you want me b4 you go let me know bud!



Thanks @Paulie, but I'm leaving Friday night and that's a bit short notice.

Hasta La Victoria Siempre Comandante *Che Guava*​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

Paulie said:


> P.S if you want *me* b4 you go let me know bud!



What's going on here?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

@Paulie I meant "short notice" for you (quote ... _want me_... unquote), if I let you know that I want some more . I still have some +/- 50ml, already packed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

I thought @johan was married, or do he and his wife have some kind of agreement do you think @free3dom?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (16/6/15)

free3dom said:


> What's going on here?


Mwahaha fixed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

LOL @Mike and @freedom, with hindsight @Paulie and my postings really looks unholy unkosher - but believe you me our love starts and ends with a plain guava .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

@Paulie quotes don't change once you've editted your post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Mwahaha fixed



Tried to edit my message with your quote, but impossible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (16/6/15)

Someone please lock this thread before they shift from @Paulie 's guava to @johan 's banana

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/15)

@Silver 

I think my tapatalk hates me. I never got a notification of the post you tagged me in 

On the topic of @Paulie's gauva : I am enjoying it thoroughly! At 3mg on a dripper, it has a great throat hit. I can only imagine how much of a punch it will pack in a 12 or 18mg version.

PS - Glad to see the Lemo 2 is still serving you well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

I'm sorry @Paulie , but this has to be said. All of you people who like this Guava juice are mad!!!
I have never tasted a more vile concentrate in my life, and the first person who replies to this post can have my guava concentrate for free. It smells, tastes bad and makes me want to vomit!!!
Also, I hate real guava as well, so figures!!!
And to tease me even further, when he came round to my house before I had my wonderful Billow 2, he loaded his Billow 2 with Guava, to torture me, and the flavour is even more intense on that!!!!
Paulie, I love and Hate you bud!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (17/6/15)

lol @Philip Dunkley I have a bottle of guava too. Don't need another, but some advice from the guru's here would be nice on how to mix it instead of chucking it


----------



## Alex (17/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> I'm sorry @Paulie , but this has to be said. All of you people who like this Guava juice are mad!!!
> I have never tasted a more vile concentrate in my life, and the first person who replies to this post can have my guava concentrate for free. It smells, tastes bad and makes me want to vomit!!!
> Also, I hate real guava as well, so figures!!!
> And to tease me even further, when he came round to my house before I had my wonderful Billow 2, he loaded his Billow 2 with Guava, to torture me, and the flavour is even more intense on that!!!!
> Paulie, I love and Hate you bud!!!!!



I can understand if guava is not something you like, but for me this guava is awesome.

PS, You can send the concentrate to @Paulie for me Phil, so he can make me some more of this awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

@Alex @Paulie Bottle of concentrate as instructed to Paulie!!!
Love you Paulie!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

@Paulie has redeemed himself, I went round to collect the SilverPlay 2 from him this evening, and he surprised me with an amazing Litchi Juice, so guys, everyone needs to ask him for this, it's out of this world good!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (17/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Paulie has redeemed himself, I went round to collect the SilverPlay 2 from him this evening, and he surprised me with an amazing Litchi Juice, so guys, everyone needs to ask him for this, it's out of this world good!!!




Oooi now i am in trouble lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (18/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Oooi now i am in trouble lol



@Paulie I need some Litchi juice - I hear from a little birdie it's quite good


----------



## Alex (18/6/15)

No more talk of Aphrodite's ....


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

